# 32 cal cherokee



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a 32 cal thompson center cherokee. Im looking for a 32 cal maxi ball bullet mould. I would be willing to buy bullets from someone if they have one and are not looking to sell the mould. Ive been looking for awhile with no luck. Thanks Brent


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks like NEI handtools has a mold available for a 100 gr. 32 caliber maxi ball.

http://www.neihandtools.com/catalog.html

Here's also a link to some cast bullets for sale.

http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=8949358


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Ballisti-cast also offers a 32 maxiball mold
http://www.ballisti-cast.com/Bullet Designs Page 7.htm

-na


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Why not just buy some .32 T/C Maxiballs?

Track Of The Wolf has them fro $8 a box.
http://www.trackofthewolf.com/(S(5t...es/tableList.aspx?catID=2&subID=25&styleID=65

Another possible source for a .32, you'll may find it here...
http://www.trackofthewolf.com/(S(5t4uo0esehkq5ufc3e4nmd45))/categories/catList.aspx?catID=18


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Ace Gunshop in Freeport had them last I knew. Hand cast by a local man that has since passed away but I am fairly certain they still have them. 616-765-5300


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Here's another source...
http://www.underhammers.com/blackpowderbullets.htm


----------

